# Henry Cooke



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2008)

Henry Cooke, Irish Presbyterian (May 11, 1788 - December 13, 1868) was a prominent minister of his day, famous for his notes to John Brown of Haddington's Self-Interpreting Bible, among other works. He once published a collection of hymns with the perspective that it was wrong to limit song in worship to only the Psalms, but later repudiated this position and adhered to the position of exclusive psalmody, even writing a preface to a reprint of _The True Psalmody_ in which he defended exclusive psalmody.

Henry Cooke (minister - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
Testimony to Exclusive Psalmody


----------

